# BFP on last chance clomid..... against allllll the odds???!!!



## goobervision (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi ladies

I've been lurking for a while.  We've been trying for 4 years and I have PCOS - have had 3 laps, 2 x salpins and a 6 month course of clomid which didn't work as I didn't ovulate at all and have hardly any periods.

I had further surgery in September which should have removed my tube as I had a hydrosapinx and had been referred to an IVF consultant (who did my surgery).  It turned out the hydrosapinx had gone, so he tidied me up, did a dye test and it was a more positive surgery than I'd reconciled myself to...

We were waiting to have IVF early this year (March) and since September I have been having regular periods.  In December, I found a pack of clomid and took a sneaky 100 mg course, as a "one for the road"... given I'd had 2 periods in a row and the 3rd had turned up....

I am now, to my utter disbelief 6.5 weeks pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I did a test after having exceedingly sore boobs and it came up a faint +.  We simply didn't believe it.  Did another one the next morning and a stronger positive... 

So i thought the 2 pack was obviously damaged ..........

Did a digital one on Sunday and it went to Positive straight away.  Did another clearblue yesterday and it went really dark and positive straight away.....

I am trying reallllllllllllllllllllly hard not to get too excited...

My old consultant (pre IVF) is totally incredulous and is scanning me tomorrow.  I am terrified it will be a tubal one as I just cannot believe it can be normal and I have had a lot of tubal issues.....

I usually have a slight nagging pain on my right hand side and this is still present, so I simply cannot think of anything till I see things on screen tomorrow and see that (hopefully, with everything crossed and lots of wood touched) that it's in my womb and not my tube !!!

My IVF clinic are made up too - but I will keep you posted as to how things progress.  Just wanted to say that sometimes, even when you think that all hope is lost, it isn't.....

Wish me luck for tomorrow - praying it's not a tubal !!!!

Sarah x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG SARAH!!!

what a fantastic story, thanks for sharing it with us.

Huge congratulations!!   and good luck that everything turns out fine. do keep us posted xxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

A big    to you,your post was inspiring to read. Hope all goes well with your scan  
Gossips.xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG that is fantastic news, is is me ladies or do we seem to get a "miracle" happen to one of us every week at the moment, this is wonderful and gives us all hopes that one day we will indeed get the BFP that we all so badly want  

Thank you for sharing your wonderful story, good luck for a happy and healthy nine months, please come back after your scan and let us know how you get on, I for one would love to hear....

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow Sarah what a fabulous story. Huge congrats to you, I hope you get the result you so deserve tomorrow.

Keep us posted.

LoL
xxx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

thats so fantastic  Im so so chuffed for you. Thanks for letting us know, its so good to hear news like yours  
xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you have shown that miracles do happen!!

fantastic news - hope your scan goes well

good luck and here's wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thats great news...soooooooo pleased for you...    

Here's to a happy & healthy 9mths & beyond....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW! What an amazing story!!

Congratulations to you.

I have everything crossed for you that it is in the womb and not an ectopic (had one last March, so know how upsetting it is). 


Heres to healthy next 9 months.  Thanks for sharing. give us all hope    
TC. Jo xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

What a great story, wishing you all the luck in the world for your scan tomorrow, good luck!!!

Bendybird


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow!!! you give us all hope!  Thinking of you for tomorrow - hope the scan goes well, and that it is all as it should be...keeping everything crossed for you!
Good luck and let us know how you get on,
Loads of love, luck and babydust,
Chris xxxxxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

congrat on your  

and   for tomorrow

kim xxx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Goobervision, That is *so* awesome!  Congratulations to you and your DH, I can only imagine how thrilled you both are  And on a sneak attack of the  pills, even! 

Best wishes and my prayers are with you that you have a great scan tomorrow and see that little bean where it's supposed to be! 

Melissa


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

I think everything has been said - good luck for tomorrow 
sending as much      as I can
take care
Tracey x


----------



## goobervision (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi girls

Firstly, thanks so much for all your kind words.  It really really helped me....

I went to the hospital today and had a normal scan then the internal one.  It's definitely in the right place !!!!!!!

She put me at 5.5 weeks as opposed to 6.5 weeks so I have to wait until next week to see if there is a heartbeat (she said they call the 6.5 week stage viable)

So .... keep things crossed for me and I will update you next Friday .....I'm off to New York (planned agessss ago as a last hol pre IVF) so I shall be taking things veryyyy easy over the weekend 

Keep thinking sticky thoughts !!

Best wishes to you all.

Sarah 
Warrington


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi!!

I am so very pleased and excited for you .... CONGRATULATIONS !!! What a reward to all your faith and persistence    

Here's to a heathy and bloomin' 9 months ....

Mollie


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP, good luck Jo xxx


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

great news - enjoy New york
   
Tracey x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

So glad your scan went well!  Keep us posted and take it easy xxxxx


----------



## goobervision (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi

Just an update... Am now 19 weeks - All going well baby is due 8th September.  We've found out the sex and have a 3D scan booked soon.  My consultant is still scratching her head as to how my self medication worked !!!

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, have not forgotten you all and I hope things are going well for you all, you are in my prayers.....

Best Wishes

Sarah


----------

